# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework > سوال: اطلاعات مختصر و مفيد راجع به CLR

## spinelruby

سلام 
من می خوام راجع به CLR  بیشتر بدونم . بله می دونم تو نت اطلاعات زیادی وجود داره ولی می خوام سریع به جواب برسم. اینجا جای مناسبی هستش.

سوال: CLR  به عنوان مهمترین بخش چهار چوب NET. چیست؟

----------


## Soroush.Sarabi

دوست عزیز 

CLR یا همان Common Language Runtime بخش اصلی هسته فریم وروک می باشد که وظیفه کامپایل زبان میانی IL را به زبان ماشین محل اجرا بر عهده دارد.

همان طور  که می دانید برنامه های در .Net به جای کامپایل به زبان ماشین ابتدا به یک زبان میانی به نام IL کامپایل شده و بعد در زمان لازم توسط CLR به زبان ماشین مقصد تبدیل می شوند.

سروش سارابی
مدیرگروه وب و برنامه نویس
مجتمع فنی تهران - نمایندگی البرز
www.sarabi.co

----------

